# Canadair CL-84 Dynavert



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCd2FqTJKs0_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGH2Lg_pg-k_














*Published on Nov 20, 2014*
The Canadair CL-84 "Dynavert", designated by the Canadian Forces as the CX-131, was a V/STOL turbine tiltwing monoplane designed and manufactured by Canadair between 1964 and 1972. This film from the 1960s is a test at an unknown location.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Aug 21, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------

